# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Vendo quinua blanca

## Gesery

Quinua blanca procesada para exportación 7.5 kilo.
Sin análisis. Stock 60 toneladasTemas similares: vendo 1300 tm de quinua blanca trillada  europa y 700 tm de quinua blanca organica Vendo Quinua blanca Vendo Quinua Blanca x 425 gramos VENDO QUINUA BLANCA DE HUALHUAS Vendo Quinua: Roja y Blanca

----------


## Florchy

Por favor dejar número de contacto tengo interés en comprar

----------


## Florchy

Mi número es 925541722 urgente!!!

----------

